# Short trip to Switzerland, need help!



## Streetdoctor (Oct 14, 2011)

So the wife and I went on a whim and booked airfare to Zurich for the end of July. Including our travel time we have 7 full days. Our very loose plan is to take the train to Zermatt and spend the entire time there. I'm looking for any information or tips to make this go smooth since we won't have a ton of time. The purpose of the trip is mountain biking. We're bringing our enduro bikes (Hightower and Enduro 29). 

Is staying in Zermatt the best idea? Would it be better to try and split the trip between two locations? It seems like it's a short train ride to Chatel? My wife is also interested in one rest day in the middle and checking out Lake Como. 

Any other information is greatly appreciated including cheap bike friendly places to stay!


----------



## BXCc (May 31, 2012)

I've never done Zermatt but I'm heading to the Lauterbrunnen valley for the second time in late July of this year. Maybe look into that area. It's only about 2 hours by train from Zurich.


----------



## autorotation (Aug 25, 2015)

*Tracks and trails ?*




BXCc said:


> I've never done Zermatt but I'm heading to the Lauterbrunnen valley for the second time in late July of this year. Maybe look into that area. It's only about 2 hours by train from Zurich.


Hi hi, I might be going to Luzerne this summer, whats the best way to find tracks and trails for mtb riding in Switzerland ?


----------



## BXCc (May 31, 2012)

The OP asked about other locations so I mentioned the Lauterbrunnen Valley.

Lucerne is awesome. We have one night booked there during our trip. You could try Trailforks to find some rides.


----------



## autorotation (Aug 25, 2015)

BXCc said:


> The OP asked about other locations so I mentioned the Lauterbrunnen Valley.
> 
> Lucerne is awesome. We have one night booked there during our trip. You could try Trailforks to find some rides.


Ok thanks, I will check out Trailforks .


----------



## m3the01 (Aug 11, 2008)

Does anyone have any recommendations for a tour / guide for the technical trails near Zurich? I've heard about an hour by train is ur best bet. Looking at doing 4-5hrs of riding and adding lunch midway.

I would also be happy to return the favor in Santa Cruz California for those interested.

Thanks


----------



## alias (May 9, 2005)

For anyone interested in Switzerland:

Zermatt is nice, but way overrun with tourists and prices to match. trails are of typical swiss quality and length, but nothing special.


If you want the real deal I would spend a few days in Davos, then move on towards St. Moritz. Epic, epic long trails and the region is all about bike tourism, so its easy to do point to point rides and link back with the train. 
Just be prepared for real mountain weather, lots of tourists come over expecting t shirt weather, then freeze nearly to death when the lightning and hail starts.


----------



## smartyiak (Apr 29, 2009)

I love Zermatt. But as alias wrote, so does everyone else...and the $$$$ reflect that. When my wife and I went, we stayed in Grindelwald and Zermatt. It's pretty easy to go from one to the other and G-wald is about 1/2 way to Zermatt.

We went in winter, so skiing was the order of the day, but G-wald has some great mtn biking if you wanted to check out a different locale.

There's a pretty cool shop I checked out:
Backdoor Snowboard, Ski & Bike Shop - Rental - Vermietung Grindelwald -


----------



## cmg (Mar 13, 2012)

Lenzerheide/Davos is where you want to be for mountainbiking

https://www.davos.ch/en/summer/activities/bike/

https://arosalenzerheide.swiss/en/Region/Lenzerheide/Summer/Biking

around Chur & Flims (both also in Canton Graubunden) is also ok

Mountain-biking & Cycling, Chur Tourismus, Hotel, Unterkunft, Alpenstadt

https://www.flims.com/en/biking

Would love to show you around for a couple of days, but Ill be holidaying in Slovenia (with the bike )


----------



## cmg (Mar 13, 2012)

Just remember that when you come it is peak holiday season here too.

I was also thinking about it last night on my ride home, due to your transport circumstance, ie public, Davos/Lenzerheide are probably your best options in my opinion.


----------



## cmg (Mar 13, 2012)

Have you decided where?


----------

